# Prtb hearing - adjudication



## norejon (4 Feb 2011)

Had my hearing 2   weeks ago. Went armed with all the documentation and read the Tenancy Act until the print came off the page. Did not know what to expect. Have heard mixed reviews about the PTRB hearings. 

The tenants were combative and gave an account of what happened bordering on the farsical. The main thing from my point of view is that we insisted that all correspondence was via text and e-mail. Therefore, it was not a case of she said/I said, the proof was in print. Kept all messages cordial (from my side) and allowed the tennants to hang themselves (in writing).

Kept cool, and refuted all their shenanigans with hard evidence, soon it became clear that the tennants could not substanciate any of the wild allegations.

The result, pay up and get out...or face the courts. Termination of Tenancy correctly served.

Good result and thanks to the PTRB for their professionalism.


----------



## saintstephen (5 Feb 2011)

You read so many horror stories, its good to see its not all bad.
Now, just to enforce the judgement !


----------



## Greta (6 Feb 2011)

How long did it take you to get the hearing with PTRB after you lodged your claim?


----------



## AlbacoreA (6 Feb 2011)

How long will it be before they actually move out. IE get to court.


----------



## horusd (6 Feb 2011)

It's nice to hear someone getting a decent result in Ireland's state bodies. All credit to the PTRB for it's effectiveness & efficiency and yourself of course. for keeping all the evidence.


----------



## norejon (6 Feb 2011)

took about 5 weeks to get a hearing date


----------



## Greta (6 Feb 2011)

norejon said:


> took about 5 weeks to get a hearing date



That is really very quick! Considering it recently took me 3 months just to re-register the tenancy with PRTB

Hope things will move as fast for you now and you'll have the tenants out soon!


----------



## norejon (6 Feb 2011)

Thanks Greta ,, ill keep ye updated.
The most importantthing is to serve notices of termination that r valid and keep written records of everything


----------



## Bronte (7 Feb 2011)

horusd said:


> It's nice to hear someone getting a decent result in Ireland's state bodies. All credit to the PTRB for it's effectiveness & efficiency and yourself of course. for keeping all the evidence.


 
All that has happened is that the PRTB agrees with the landlord.  But the tenants are still there, nothing has actually happened.


----------



## AlbacoreA (7 Feb 2011)

The PRTB is really just a delay until you get to court. They have no power to enforce anything, AFAIK. The hope is which ever side is at fault will realise this and give up when they get done with the PRTB.


----------



## Greta (7 Feb 2011)

Bronte said:


> All that has happened is that the PRTB agrees with the landlord.  But the tenants are still there, nothing has actually happened.



This is quite true, it's just nice that at least the landlord didn't have to waste a year or so on PRTB, so the delay before going to court hasn't been that long.


----------

